# Christmas Tree Tote by Iris



## Crazy1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I realize there is a section for this in the Sulcata forum but I wanted to let everyone know that *these are seasonal and only availalble at this time of year.* So if you want one get them now. Here are some places you can get them.

http://www.usphome.com/catalog/prod...ory_name=34463&product_id=34470&cookie_test=1 *It was $27.99 plus shipping*

$ 35.00 at *Fred Meyer *and not very many left

http://www.shopwiki.com/Plastic+Christmas+Tree+Storage+Box+-+Iris+251019 Comes from *Amazon and Stacks and Stacks- shipping is pretty pricey.*

*Walmart * ONLY 25$ each!!!!!! Going fast.

*aldi grocery store*, they are selling christmas tree storage bins there for 20$! If you have one near you. 

Found them at *The Container Store* for 39.00 each. Had lots. 

Here is a picture of them: Size: 51 inches long, 18 inches wide and 12 inches deep. Comes with either Green or Red top.



For more pics and infor and discussion check out our other thread here: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10512.html


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 20, 2009)

thank you-- I have been wondering what they look like!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 20, 2009)

I need to go get one for Mr. Nelson!


----------



## jobeanator (Dec 20, 2009)

im going to aldi there going fast!


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 21, 2009)

I checked both walmarts here in San bernardino ca area and noooo luck! 
I think I might have to settle with a planted viv.


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 21, 2009)

They had them at the Highland Wal mart. They opened the pallet last Wednesday in the garden section. I wouldn't wait though. I got 3 and think I may go back for 1 more.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 21, 2009)

Ohhh I forgot about that one! $25 is a steal.
now ijust have to convince the gf .I'll bring it home disguised as a "recycling bin".  thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I'll try to score one for my Christmas tree!

Our box is probably 20 years old and showing its age.


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 28, 2009)

I just picked up a couple more of them at our Wal Mart on Sat. 26th. They were stocking the shelves with a lot of different tote bins so I asked a worker about them. She took me outside to the garden center, kinda behind some other things, there was a stack of at least 30 of them. I would have never seen them if I hadn't asked someone.

$25 each


----------



## Floof (Dec 29, 2009)

They're on sale at Fred Meyer now, for $30. I checked on the 26th, and ended up getting one for one of my larger snakes... Now I need one extra for any future tortoises. =)

Walmart isn't quite so nice about storage sales. The employees I spoke to yesterday explained that they're an "After Christmas item," which is why they aren't on sale. (They failed to mention, though, if or when they would ever go on sale...)


----------

